# Pattern of weight gain on Paxil (paroxetine) - PLEASE HELP



## yellow monkey (Jul 30, 2009)

Although I initially refused to take Paxil out of fear for weight gain, I spoke to my psychiatrist again and he assured me that the majority of people on Paxil neither gain nor lose weight (*He _did _say that if I _do _gain weight, I might not be as concerned because of the effects of Paxil, which was very discouraging).

Anyways, I've been on it for 4 days now, 5mg daily (I was initially prescribed 10mg per day for a week, followed by 20mg per day but after hearing my concerns about other side effects such as nausea and headache impacting on my studies (I write assessments in two weeks), the psych told me to start on 1/4 tablets).

From my understanding and gut instincts, I feel that 4 days on 5mg of Paxil is too early and too little to gain weight. HOWEVER, I woke up this morning and found that my NECK IS ALMOST GONE!!! I've felt around and it definitely isn't lymphadenopathy (I don't feel ill, anyways). I don't see how on earth I can gain so much weight around my neck in one day (it was absolutely fine yesterday).

People who gained weight on Paxil (and, yes, dispite what my psych says, I know that many gain weight): How did you gain weight? Was it gradual (i.e. similar to how you'd gain weight from chronic overconsumption) or was it sudden as in over a day(s) - weeks????? I'm very concerned.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I never took Paxil but I gained weight on other SSRI's including Lexapro, Prozac, and Zoloft.....I gained the most from Lexapro. When I started it I was 6'0ft 185lbs and after a year I weighed 255lbs! Some people don't seem to gain any weight from SSRI's while others (like me) gain a lot. Just talk to your doctor about any concerns you may have. 

PS... the weight came off pretty quick once I stopped taking SSRI's and I'm now about 200 lbs but a lot of that is muscle


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> That can't be fat. You're either imagining it, or your neck is swollen perhaps due to an allergic reaction to the drugs, or you are retaining water, or it's some other illness. It is possible to be sick without feeling sick.


Yeah agreed :yes its most likely a psychological reaction

Paxil over time increased my appetite but i think that is because they made me tired and lethargic, they did not increase appetite, in fact in the first few months they curbed it right down. They do help with anxiety but they are really awful to come off of, so if you are thinking of switching meds do it now in the early stages, especially if you are feeling like you have no neck

The weight gain for me came a good year into being on them, because my appetite was the same but lethargy and tiredness was very high.
then again i have eating issues and paxil does nothing for eating disorders infact it made it worse


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

I gained weight from Paxil and Paxil CR because my stomach felt on fire all the time. The only way to cure it was to keep something on it at all times. Meaning eating every few hours, hungry or not.

With that being said... I can honestly say there is no possible way that you could gain that much weight that fast. Your trippin or you have had a reaction.


----------



## bellz (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I realise I am late to this conversation, but I have been searching the net for advise on weight gain from paroxetine and came accross this. Let me tell it's NOTpsychologic weight gain on this drug is very real. I was diagnosed with clinical depression a year ago and put on paroxetine, I gained 7kgs. I did not change my diet and I had no idea this could happen, so def not psychologic. For 5months I trained 4-5 days a week at the gym, I toned and lost NO weight at all. I am weening off this and weight is coming off.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

The effects of weight gain are grossly exaggerated and defy the laws of physics if you were to believe the comments about not losing any weight despite intense exercise and dieting, it simply violates the laws of thermodynamics. Reducing caloric intake and exercising more will cause a reduction in weight, it's a biological certainty, excluding any possible water retention/edema and other effects that can happen with certain medications.

Paroxetine is associated with greater side effects and worse withdrawal than other ssri's though so I don't reccomend it simply on the basis of that.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I never understood why instead of weight gain or weight loss, they didn't opt for increased or decreased appetite as a possible side effect. They add to people's already rampant confusion regarding kcal intake and weight.


----------

